# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Бесконечная нитка...

## BlackMage

Жила-была ведьма-белошвейка...

----------


## Kirill2142

...и было у нее три сына, три дочери и попугай...

----------


## Бармалей

...а они жили в задании, которое было похоже на туфлю.

----------


## kwatts59

> ...а они жили в задании, которое было похоже на туфлю.

 There is something wrong with this sentence.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Не читали правила, видно! http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=9200
1) только люди, у которых русский язык не родной пишут здесь   ::  
2) надо повторить всё, что было написанно перед тобой
3) русские будут исправлять ошибки 
продолжаю:
Жила-была ведьма-белошвейка и было у нее три сына, три дочери и попугай, а они жили в задании, которое было похоже на туфлю. однажды ведьма, которую зовут Маша, уехала в командировку...

----------


## BlackMage

Жила-была ведьма-белошвейка и было у нее три сына, три дочери и попугай, а они жили в туфле. однажды ведьма, которую зовут Маша, уехала в командировку, чтобы найти волшебные гребы.

----------


## Kirill2142

Я не на долго прерву вашу великолепную сказку.
Дело в том, что я русский, и несколько слов в сказке принадлежат мне  ::  . Просто я правила поздно прочитал. Я надеюсь, вы не паритесь по этому поводу (you don't mind)   ::  .
OK now go on

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Почему сказку не пишем? Мне поисправлять вас хочется!  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Жила-была ведьма-белошвейка и было у нее три сына, три дочери и попугай, а они жили в задании, которое было похоже на туфлю. однажды ведьма, которую зовут Маша, уехала в командировку...

 Did they live in a task?   ::  
здании.....

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

не знаю, почему никто не пишет... по правилам, не могу писать до того как ещё один человек напишет! Человек??? Где ты????

----------


## ReDSanchous

Да все ещё спят, наверное! или на работе! Это я про США говорю!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Да все ещё спят, наверное! или на работе! Это я про США говорю!

  целые три дня спят или работают?   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  Да все ещё спят, наверное! или на работе! Это я про США говорю!    целы*х* три дня спят или работают?

 целых is more natural in your sentence.
Ну может быть!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Не страшно, пусть идут, я написал об этом в окончании своей темы.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Тогда будем ждать!

----------


## Kirill2142

> ...или на работе! Это я про США говорю!

 Today's Sunday!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

У нас уже ПН.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

почему вы русские мусорите нашу нитку???   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Помогаем с количеством постов, а то отстаёте.  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> почему вы русские мусорите нашу нитку???

 А почему вы не пишете ничего?! Быстро писать!!! я вот видел, что chaika тут уже сегодня мелькал где-то!!!

----------


## subpar

Мы (still) пишаем рассказ?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Да, мы ждем тебя!!!! ПИШИ, прямо сейчас!

----------


## Darobat

Вдруг, рассказ закончился, и другое началось

----------


## basurero

Что же происходит? Давай начнем снова!

----------


## Chuvak

I'm longing to correct you so much!!! Do write something more extended than before!!!! And what do you think about thread "Fire!!!!!" I think its a good idea to write a story in English (Russian) and to have it corrected by a native English (Russian) speaker!!!!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Уже две страницы базара чисто-русских! Stop it! Let the other people write!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

OK, I will start all over again. I don't see why people can't just continue the story we were writing, but whatever... 
В безоблачным юльскми днём, уехал в командировку Господин Пересловакий.

----------


## basurero

В безоблачным юльскми днём, уехал в командировку Господин Пересловакий. Господин Пересловакий очень любит дождь, так что он был в плохом настроении.

----------


## BabaYaga

В безоблачным юльскми днём, уехал в командировку Господин Пересловакий. Господин Пересловакий очень любит дождь, так что он был в плохом настроении."Какая скверная погода!", он бормотал.

----------


## basurero

В безоблачным юльскми днём, уехал в командировку Господин Пересловакий. Господин Пересловакий очень любит дождь, так что он был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!", он бормотал. "Я просто ненавижу и солнце и лето, я буду оставаться дома до осени", он подумал  с пренебрежением про себя.

----------


## Красота-то какая

Ух молодцы   :: 
А теперь правильно: 
[quote="basurero"]*Б*езоблачны*м* *и*юльск*им* днём, уехал в командировку Господин Пересловакий. Господин Пересловакий очень любит дождь, так что он был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" - *бормотал он* "Я просто ненавижу и солнце и лето, я буду оставаться дома до осени," - *подумал он* с пренебрежением про себя.

----------


## DDT

Безоблачным июльским днём, уехал в командировку Господин Пересловакий. Господин Пересловакий очень любит дождь, так что он был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" - бормотал он "Я просто ненавижу и солнце и лето, я буду оставаться дома до осени," - подумал он с пренебрежением про себя. 
Так, он решил, что было бы лучше взять напрокат 2763 DVD и просто смотреть телевизор до тех пор. Но, только что, кто-то постучал в дверь!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Безоблачным июльским днём, уехал в командировку Господин Пересловакий. Господин Пересловакий очень любит дождь, так что он был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" - бормотал он "Я просто ненавижу и солнце и лето, я буду оставаться дома до осени," - подумал он с пренебрежением про себя.   Так, он решил, что было бы лучше взять напрокат 2763 DVD и просто смотреть телевизор до тех пор. Но, только что, кто-то постучал в дверь! 
Normal version:
Безоблачным июльским днём господин Пересловакий (какой?) поехал в командировку. Он любил дождь, поэтому был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" -- пробормотал он. "Ненавижу солнце и лето, останусь дома до осени," -- подумал он раздраженно.  
И он решил, что было бы лучше взять в прокат 2763 DVD и просто смотреть телевизор до осени (ну, тогда как раз начинаются дожди   ::  ). Но тут кто-то постучал в дверь!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

А как, мне интересно, тот товарищ П. ,будучи в командировке, решил остаться дома до осени?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Безоблачным июльским днём господин Пересловакий поехал в командировку. Он любил дождь, поэтому был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" -- пробормотал он. "Ненавижу солнце и лето, останусь дома до осени," -- подумал он раздраженно.  
И он решил, что было бы лучше взять в прокат 2763 DVD и просто смотреть телевизор до осени. Но тут кто-то постучал в дверь! "Кто там?" - Спросил наш герой с грустным тоном. "Это я, почтальон Печкин, принес письмо для вашего мальчика." - произносился ответ.

----------


## basurero

Безоблачным июльским днём господин Пересловакий поехал в командировку. Он любил дождь, поэтому был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" -- пробормотал он. "Ненавижу солнце и лето, останусь дома до осени," -- подумал он раздраженно. 
И он решил, что было бы лучше взять в прокат 2763 DVD и просто смотреть телевизор до осени. Но тут кто-то постучал в дверь! "Кто там?" - Спросил наш герой с грустным тоном. "Это я, почтальон Печкин, принес письмо для вашего мальчика." - произносился ответ. "Ну и что", сказал Пересловакий, "я не разрешу тебе войти внутрь моего дома ни за какие блага! Так что, провались отсюда!"

----------


## BabaYaga

Безоблачным июльским днём господин Пересловакий поехал в командировку. Он любил дождь, поэтому был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" -- пробормотал он. "Ненавижу солнце и лето, останусь дома до осени," -- подумал он раздраженно. 
И он решил, что было бы лучше взять в прокат 2763 DVD и просто смотреть телевизор до осени.  Он быстро вернулся домой, запер (???   ::  ) дверь на ключь, закрыл гардини, и включил телевизор.  
Но тут кто-то постучал в дверь! "Кто там?" - Спросил наш герой с грустным тоном. "Это я, почтальон Печкин, принес письмо для вашего мальчика." - произносился ответ. Ну и что", сказал Пересловакий, "я не разрешу тебе войти внутрь моего дома ни за какие блага! Так что, провались отсюда!"     _PS: my first time use of  запереть - and totally, absolutely unsure of conjugation  . Tried finding out for myself, trawling through endless pages. Still totally, absolutely unsure. Help.  Pretty please.  _   
[color=darkblue]And sorry, I "added on" in the middle - as he was still walking in the sunshine when they suddenly knocked on his door......   ::   
Keep going guys - I bet the feller never knew he h

----------


## Красота-то какая

> Безоблачным июльским днём господин Пересловакий поехал в командировку. Он любил дождь, поэтому был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" -- пробормотал он. "Ненавижу солнце и лето, останусь дома до осени," -- подумал он раздраженно. 
> И он решил, что было бы лучше взять в прокат 2763 DVD и просто смотреть телевизор до осени. 
> Он быстро вернулся домой, запер дверь на ключь, задёрнул гардины и включил телевизор. 
> Но тут кто-то постучал в дверь! "Кто там?" - Спросил наш герой грустно. "Это я, почтальон Печкин, принес письмо для вашего мальчика," - ответили ему. "Ну и что," -- сказал Пересловакий, -- "Я не разрешу тебе войти внутрь моего дома ни за какие блага! Так что провались отсюда!"

 З*а*пер is perfect   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Безоблачным июльским днём господин Пересловакий поехал в командировку. Он любил дождь, поэтому был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" -- пробормотал он. "Ненавижу солнце и лето, останусь дома до осени," -- подумал он раздраженно.  
И он решил, что было бы лучше взять в прокат 2763 DVD и просто смотреть телевизор до осени. Он быстро вернулся домой, запер дверь на ключь, задёрнул гардины и включил телевизор.  
Но тут кто-то постучал в дверь! "Кто там?" - Спросил наш герой грустно. "Это я, почтальон Печкин, принес письмо для вашего мальчика," - ответили ему. "Ну и что," -- сказал Пересловакий, -- "Я не разрешу тебе войти внутрь моего дома ни за какие блага! Так что провались отсюда!" Но этот почтальон не был таким как все другие, он был РУССКИМ!

----------


## Lt. Columbo

Безоблачным июльским днём господин Пересловакий поехал в командировку. Он любил дождь, поэтому был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" -- пробормотал он. "Ненавижу солнце и лето, останусь дома до осени," -- подумал он раздраженно.  
И он решил, что было бы лучше взять в прокат 2763 DVD и просто смотреть телевизор до осени. Он быстро вернулся домой, запер дверь на ключь, задёрнул гардины и включил телевизор.  
Но тут кто-то постучал в дверь! "Кто там?" - Спросил наш герой грустно. "Это я, почтальон Печкин, принес письмо для вашего мальчика," - ответили ему. "Ну и что," -- сказал Пересловакий, -- "Я не разрешу тебе войти внутрь моего дома ни за какие блага! Так что провались отсюда!" Но этот почтальон не был таким как все другие, он был РУССКИМ! * к счастью наш почталион был блестящий пример настоящего русского мужика и грубость он не любил... в ярости он разбил окно и вытащил из него грубого  хозяина*

----------


## translationsnmru

It is ключ, not ключь  ::

----------


## basurero

Безоблачным июльским днём господин Пересловакий поехал в командировку. Он любил дождь, поэтому был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" -- пробормотал он. "Ненавижу солнце и лето, останусь дома до осени," -- подумал он раздраженно.  
И он решил, что было бы лучше взять в прокат 2763 DVD и просто смотреть телевизор до осени. Он быстро вернулся домой, запер дверь на ключь, задёрнул гардины и включил телевизор.  
Но тут кто-то постучал в дверь! "Кто там?" - Спросил наш герой грустно. "Это я, почтальон Печкин, принес письмо для вашего мальчика," - ответили ему. "Ну и что," -- сказал Пересловакий, -- "Я не разрешу тебе войти внутрь моего дома ни за какие блага! Так что провались отсюда!" Но этот почтальон не был таким как все другие, он был РУССКИМ! K счастью наш почталион был блестящий пример настоящего русского мужика и грубость он не любил... в ярости он разбил окно и вытащил из него грубого  хозяина. "Это письмо тебе, так что возьми его," почтальон орал на него, "я лучший почтальон в мире, так что мне неприемлемо терпеть неудачи таким образом!"

----------


## BabaYaga

> З*а*пер is perfect

   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::     

> гардины

 Oh my goodness. And I _knew_ that (one of the few things I do know, hehe).   ::   Tx!   ::     

> It is ключ, not ключь

 Oh my other goodness - did I do that again?!   ::   I've gotten to the point where I can actually type cyrillic with TWO fingers now, but the punctuation marks still get the better of me - guess where the comma is on my "normal" keyboard   ::  ..... you'll find I end an awful lot of words with ь, especially when there should be a comma there.....   ::   ::  
Tx, TNR  ::    

> , ......он был РУССКИМ!

   ::  
After this: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=9089
... I think you probably got it right the first time round (with руский) - being Russian is something you either are or aren't, it's not something you acquire along the way.....  ::   ::   ::  
It's just what I think, but then, I'm the person who writes гардини and ключь.....   ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Жила-была ведьма-белошвейка и было у нее три сына, три дочери и попугай, а они жили в туфле. однажды ведьма, которую зовут Маша, уехала в командировку, чтобы найти волшебные гребы.

 Волшебные грибы... это типа LSD что-ли? Или может че покрепче... Все равно нада папробовать!!!  ::

----------


## Chuvak

I made а few corrections!!!  

> Безоблачным июльским днём господин Пересловакий поехал в командировку. Он любил дождь, поэтому был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" -- пробормотал он. "Ненавижу солнце и лето, останусь дома до осени," -- подумал он раздраженно.  
> И тут он решил, что было бы лучше взять на прокат 2763 DVD и просто смотреть телевизор до осени. Он быстро вернулся домой, запер дверь на ключ, задёрнул шторы и включил телевизор.  
> Но тут кто-то постучал в дверь! "Кто там?" - Спросил наш герой грустно. "Это я, почтальон Печкин, принес письмо для вашего мальчика," - ответили ему. "Ну и что," -- сказал Пересловакий, -- "Я ни за что не позволю тебе войти внутрь моего дома! Так что вали отсюда!" Но этот почтальон был не таким как все, он был РУССКИМ! K счастью он был блестящим примером настоящего русского мужика и  не любил грубость... в ярости он разбил окно и вытащил из него грубого  хозяина. "Это письмо тебе, так что возьми его," орал на него почтальон, "я лучший почтальон в мире, так что мне неприемлемо терпеть неудачи таким образом!"

----------


## BabaYaga

(We'd better get this one going again - if Leof gets back and sees we have been lazy, he will hit us over the head with a Spanish umbrella!   ::   ::  ) 
------------------------------------------ 
Безоблачным июльским днём господин Пересловакий поехал в командировку. Он любил дождь, поэтому был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" -- пробормотал он. "Ненавижу солнце и лето, останусь дома до осени," -- подумал он раздраженно.  
И тут он решил, что было бы лучше взять на прокат 2763 DVD и просто смотреть телевизор до осени. Он быстро вернулся домой, запер дверь на ключ, задёрнул шторы и включил телевизор.  
Но тут кто-то постучал в дверь! "Кто там?" - Спросил наш герой грустно. "Это я, почтальон Печкин, принес письмо для вашего мальчика," - ответили ему. "Ну и что," -- сказал Пересловакий, -- "Я ни за что не позволю тебе войти внутрь моего дома! Так что вали отсюда!" Но этот почтальон был не таким как все, он был РУССКИМ! K счастью он был блестящим примером настоящего русского мужика и не любил грубость... в ярости он разбил окно и вытащил из него грубого хозяина. "Это письмо тебе, так что возьми его," орал на него почтальон, "я лучший почтальон в мире, так что мне неприемлемо терпеть неудачи таким образом!" Он уронил Пересловакия в бегонии, стоал смирно, и начал спеть "Калинка" громким золотым тенором. 
------------------------------------------ 
(*PS1:* not sure about the animate accusative here..... does it follow the "-й becomes -я rule" (like Андрей/Андрея), or should it get -ого, as -кий is basically an adjective ending?! Sorry if it sounds confuddled.... I am!   ::  And it's late and I'm tired....)
(*PS2:*  в бегонии?? между бегонями????? ) 
(*PS3:* could I use "запеть" - if he was really _ really_ throwing himself into the song?   ::  )
(*PS4:* what's the sifference between золотой and золотистий?)
(*PS5:* This game it too hard for me.....   ::   )

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I made some corrections, I think they are right  ::  
начать + глагол НСВ 
Безоблачным июльским днём господин Пересловакий поехал в командировку. Он любил дождь, поэтому был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" -- пробормотал он. "Ненавижу солнце и лето, останусь дома до осени," -- подумал он раздраженно.  
И тут он решил, что было бы лучше взять на прокат 2763 DVD и просто смотреть телевизор до осени. Он быстро вернулся домой, запер дверь на ключ, задёрнул шторы и включил телевизор.  
Но тут кто-то постучал в дверь! "Кто там?" - Спросил наш герой грустно. "Это я, почтальон Печкин, принес письмо для вашего мальчика," - ответили ему. "Ну и что," -- сказал Пересловакий, -- "Я ни за что не позволю тебе войти внутрь моего дома! Так что вали отсюда!" Но этот почтальон был не таким как все, он был РУССКИМ! K счастью он был блестящим примером настоящего русского мужика и не любил грубость... в ярости он разбил окно и вытащил из него грубого хозяина. "Это письмо тебе, так что возьми его," орал на него почтальон, "я лучший почтальон в мире, так что мне неприемлемо терпеть неудачи таким образом!" Он уронил Пересловакого в бегонии, стоял смирно, и начал петь "Калинка" громким золотым тенором. На ответ Пересловакий ничего не нашёл, одно удивление.

----------


## Chuvak

> Он уронил Пересловакого в агонии, встал смирно, и начал петь "Калинка" громким золотым тенором. В ответ на это Пересловакий ничего не нашёл, кроме удивления.

----------


## Chuvak

> (*PS2:*  в бегонии?? между бегонями????? )

 Maybe, "в агонии"???   

> (*PS3:* could I use "запеть" - if he was really _ really_ throwing himself into the song?   )

 Запеть = начать петь = start singing   

> (*PS4:* what's the sifference between золотой and золотистий?)

 Золотой = made of gold
Золотистый = painted in a clolor looked like gold

----------


## BabaYaga

Thankee kindly, dear young gentlemen  ::    

> начать + глагол НСВ

 Tx. Typical.   ::   Here was me thinking I'd be clever, as I had realized that most auxiliary verbs take the perfective.   ::    Trust me to run into the exception!  ::   ::     

> стоял

   ::  I knew that....    

> Maybe, "в агонии"???

 Dunno the word, tried looking it up, and couldn't find it anywhere?   ::  
What does it mean? Does it have anything to do with the English word "agony"? 
In that case........   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ......
No agony for our hero - the postman has just pulled him through the window, remember? And now he drops him into the begonias in the garden, that's all I meant to say.....   ::     

> Запеть = начать петь = start singing

 Oh, ok - thanks.   ::  
So I could have said "запел" instead of "начал петь"? Or is there a difference in meaning?   

> Золотой = made of gold 
> Золотистый = painted in a clolor looked like gold

 Alright - tx. Definitely золотой here then....  ::   
So, is anyone going to continue here? Or are we going to leave our господин Пересловакий lying in the begonias for weeks?   ::

----------


## Chuvak

агония - like agony... thought it has more wide sense than agony...
in this context it means "fury, rage, frenzy..." (lthought in this sence it uses less frequent than in sence "before-death-torture"). 
Yes, you can use both "запел" or "начал петь" without the loss of the sense.
Another examples:
Заиграл - начал играть
Забегал - начал бегать
Закричал - начал кричать 
НО: (exceptions)
Задумал isn't начал думать
Забил isn't начал бить  
BTW, I like your avatar   ::

----------


## basurero

Безоблачным июльским днём господин Пересловакий поехал в командировку. Он любил дождь, поэтому был в плохом настроении. "Какая скверная погода!" -- пробормотал он. "Ненавижу солнце и лето, останусь дома до осени," -- подумал он раздраженно. 
И тут он решил, что было бы лучше взять на прокат 2763 DVD и просто смотреть телевизор до осени. Он быстро вернулся домой, запер дверь на ключ, задёрнул шторы и включил телевизор. 
Но тут кто-то постучал в дверь! "Кто там?" - Спросил наш герой грустно. "Это я, почтальон Печкин, принес письмо для вашего мальчика," - ответили ему. "Ну и что," -- сказал Пересловакий, -- "Я ни за что не позволю тебе войти внутрь моего дома! Так что вали отсюда!" Но этот почтальон был не таким как все, он был РУССКИМ! K счастью он был блестящим примером настоящего русского мужика и не любил грубость... в ярости он разбил окно и вытащил из него грубого хозяина. "Это письмо тебе, так что возьми его," орал на него почтальон, "я лучший почтальон в мире, так что мне неприемлемо терпеть неудачи таким образом!" Он уронил Пересловакого в агонии, встал смирно, и начал петь "Калинка" громким золотым тенором. В ответ на это Пересловакий ничего не нашёл, кроме удивления. Все, что ему было возможно было посмотреть на него как будто бы он был иноземцем из другой планеты.

----------


## Chuvak

> Все, что ему было возможно было посмотреть на него как будто бы он был иноземцем из другой планеты.[/color]

 Все, что он мог сделать - это посмотреть на почтальона как будто бы он был иноземцем с другой планеты

----------


## translationsnmru

"иноземец с другой планеты" sounds weird. Would you say "a foreigner from another planet" in English?  
I would say "посмотреть на почтальона, как будто бы тот был пришельцем с другой планеты"

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а почем не просто "как будто он был инопланетянин"

----------


## translationsnmru

Можно  использовать и слово "инопланетянин". Это не будет ошибкой  :: . Но тогда я  сказал бы "...посмотрел на него, как на инопланетянина"

----------

